
FTC votes to block DraftKings, FanDuel merger - drewvolpe
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2017/06/19/feds-vote-to-block-draftkings-fanduel-merger.html?ana=twt
======
drewvolpe
In the US and Canada, 57m people play and spend an average of $556 per year,
which makes it a ~$32B market. (Source: [http://fsta.org/research/industry-
demographics/](http://fsta.org/research/industry-demographics/)) That's 10^2
more than I would've guessed.

